
Show HN: AI Style Transfer Webapp - fonosip
http://ba.net/monet/
======
avoidwork
Why do you have a picture of Van Gogh's The Starry Night if it's called Monet?

~~~
fonosip
Right. Wrong name. The image applied to the style transfer is Starry Night

